# MSP USB DEVICE DRIVER WTF!?



## chemao (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay LUCKILY, I've got two touchpads and didn't touch the one with CM7 on it (running beautifully). I installed CM9 on my other touchpad (had no previous CM installation). It works great but there is one thing that is holding me back from doing anything else... W T F is MSP USB Device, and why doesn't Windows install the driver for it? I'm yanking my hair out. I really don't get why they removed the USB mode from CM9.

Who else has had this problem and if you have, were you able to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

From the top pinned thread, "[BUGS] Known issues with ALL CM9 Builds" (And several other threads which you can search for):



> *Can't transfer files*
> USB Mass storage does not currently work without some voodoo magic. Instead go to settings > storage > menu (3 dots, top right) > USB computer connection and select Media device (MTP). You may also need to turn off USB debugging at settings > Developer Options


This should resolve your issue.


----------



## chemao (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. To be fair, I did indeed search here and on the CM forums for "mtp usb device", and it came up with no specific threads. With this term in the title of this thread, I'm sure there will be more hits.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

chemao said:


> Thank you very much. To be fair, I did indeed search here and on the CM forums for "mtp usb device", and it came up with no specific threads. With this term in the title of this thread, I'm sure there will be more hits.


I believe that's because mtp and usb both seem to get filtered on Rootzwiki's internal search. If you search Google (Say: mtp usb device hp touchpad [URL=site:rootzwiki]site:rootzwiki.com[/URL]) you'll see the plethora of threads I mentioned.

Annoying, but handy for lots of occasions


----------



## chemao (Feb 15, 2012)

Fryguy101 said:


> I believe that's because mtp and usb both seem to get filtered on Rootzwiki's internal search. If you search Google (Say: mtp usb device hp touchpad [URL=site:rootzwiki]site:rootzwiki.com[/URL]) you'll see the plethora of threads I mentioned.
> 
> Annoying, but handy for lots of occasions


Awesome thanks man, yeah I searched google for "mtp usb device" and "mtp usb device driver", and lots of threads with suggestions came up but with a real solution. Adding "hp touchpad" to the end brought it up right away! Cheers!


----------

